# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Новогодние сценарии 2014 : "Чикаго 30-х", "Дикий вест", "Галопом по..."

## elen-ka20

*"ГАЛОПОМ ПО...." - ВЕСЁЛЫЙ "ПОЛНОМЕТРАЖНЫЙ"  СЦЕНАРИЙ РАСЧИТАННЫЙ Не меньше чем на  6 ЧАСОВ (4 ЗАСТОЛЬЯ + 3 ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ БЛОКОВ).
Одним словом бери и хоть завтра иди и работай...* 


Этот сценарий будет вам служить верой и правдой не только в НГ ночь  или предновогодний корпоратив 
Не один год вы сможете использовать его и  как новогодний , и как свадебный , и юбилейный. Путём лёгкой   корректировки "новогодний" превращается...превращается "новогодний" в ...... универсальный  :Ok: ..
Много игр, активаций,веселья и юмора.


*В КОМПЛЕКТЕ :
 -ПОДРОБНОЕ ОПИСАНИЕ - (текстовой документ 33 страницы) 
-МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ
-ФОТОМАТЕРИАЛ

СТОИМОСТЬ ПОЛНОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ - 3000 РУБ* 


Первым 5 покупателям  блок  "Чего хотят женщины", который станет ярким дополнением любой вашей программы , в подарок.
Описание по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137527


Также можно приобрести любой блок- страну отдельно. Стоимость блока - 900 руб.


*ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ:* 

*1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК * 

_Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ._



*2.МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ  ПЕРЕВОД *  _Колибри,Золотая Корона,Вестерн,Юнистрим   по реквизитам .(подробности ЛС)_



* 3. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ:   КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА* _5168 7423 2040 8424_

----------


## elen-ka20

*О ТЕМЕ*: 
*если вы хотите чтоб вас запомнили и в следующем году пригласили  ведущей именно  вас,то этот сценарий  для такого случая!!!ПРОВЕРЕНО и не раз!

Гангстерская, в стиле Америка 20-30 ,Чикагская вечеринка*   -    одного поля  ягоды .В чём отличия ? я прописала на всякий случай, чтобы вы полностью владеть преметом разговораи клиент не застал вас в расплох. 

Из большого  опыта работы с этой  темой могу сказать уверенно : очень популярная ,потому что очень выйграшная,  стилизация для НГ корпоративов. Трудно передать словами какой кайф получают от вечеринки в таком стиле гости.А для ведущего работа - одно удовольствие: могу точно сказать работать такую в разы легче ,чем традиционный вариант НГ банкета. Эта тема отлично подходит как для коллектива смешенного ,так и для женского , где мало мужчин (подойдёт для корпоратива на   90% женского). Дрес код - делается очень просто,так что гоятм не придётся сильно тратиться на реализацию  образа

*О СЦЕНАРИИ*:
Полнометржаный сценарий на весь банкетный день(не меньше 6 часов)  расписанный во всех подобностях. Если вы его приобретаете сегодня,то завтра можите идти с ним  и спокойно отработать (если конечно вы предпочитаете работать " с листа" ) .Оооочень много игровых боков,они  могут быть использованы и для юбилея, и для свадьбы и для клубной вечеринки.

 Этот сценарий  проверенный,обкатанный множество раз.И всегда на УРА! А поэтому даже если вы ни когда не проводили ни тематические,ни стилизованные  банкеты ,уверяю  вы справитесь легко и праздник будет успешным на все 100% .

По просьбе клиентов пришлось в него ввести нашего Деда Мороза и я не ожидала ,что он так гармонично впишется и станет одной из изюминок программы. С той поры он и " поселился"  в нём (Поздравление ДМ -краткий поздравительный блок  с подарком розыгрышем).

*РЕКВИЗИТ:*
Ну как в любой программе  речь будет идти о акссесуарах в малом колличестве и не более ,так как в этой теме дрес код для гостей ОБЯЗАТЕЛЕН.. А  музыка, игры ,конкурсы и т.д.  - нужные состовляющие, которые по сути  дополняют,делают яркой и поддерживают  заданный стилизацией   тон.

*
В КОМПЛЕКТЕ* :
-рекомендации ведущему для проведения  стилизации (на что обратить внмание,как лучше реализовать,о дрес коде и многое другое)
-текстовой сценарий : от вэлком до финала  . Тосты (с соблюдением стилистики языка),розыгрыши,  ,много игр и игровых блоков как застольных,так и подвижных,
-музыкальное формление как для программы,так  для фона и вэлком зоны.
-полиграфия для темы 
-видео 
-фотоматериал.
Вес папки  с материалом  - 550 МБ.

*СТОИМОСТЬ 3500  + НГ подарок ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО* .

*А также  50% скидка  на сценарий ГАНГСТЕРСКОЙ СВАДЬБЫ .
Акция действует до 30 декабря!!!!*

----------


## elen-ka20

*ДИКИЙ ЗАПАД.*..... Очень классная тема для НГ вечеринок.Но в этом году -особенно.И это понятно,ведь 2014 год - год лошади.А ведь все мы знаем,что основное транспортное средство настоящего ковбоя -лошадь)

*есть вариант для юбилея, для корпоратива в ресторане или 8 ,23.* 

Сценарий расчитан на полноценное банкетное время, так как есть и застольные и танцевальные блоки. Конечно же прилагается музыкальное оформление ,полиграфия и фотоматериал для пояснения.

 В сценарий вошли такие блоки:
*1.ВЭЛКОМ ЗОНА* - весёлая встреча гостей.что уже настроит пришедших на нужный лад веселья и драйва.
*2.ЗАСТОЛЬЯ* (первое подробно).(тосты,кричалки. викторина и т.д.) - 1000 руб
*3." ВСЕХ НАС С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ "* - весёлые проводы года (застольная оооочень драйвовая активация,состоящая из 2-х частей) -10 минут - 600 руб 
*4."КОВБОЙ СЧАСТЛИВЧИК И ЧУДО МУСТАНГ"* -новый авторский театр-экспромт с музыкальным оформлением.
*5."РОДЕО"* - а как же без него. Конкурсно -соревновательный блок.20 минут - 1200 руб
*6.Игра "Кау"*  застольный  - 600 руб 
*7."Лучший бармен Техаса"* - конкурсный игровой блок -10-15 минут(застолье) - 700 руб 
*8.Мексиканские Вакуэро*  - игровые блоки "Шаман из штата Веракрус " и танцевальный марафон .15-20 минут - 1000 руб
*9."Хлеб ковбоя  - это пиво"*-конкурсно-игровой блок .15-20 минут - 1000 руб 

-текстовой документ 
-музыкальный материал
-фотоматериал 

*СТОИМОСТЬ ПОЛНОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ 3500 РУБ*


*описание "Дикого Запада" по ссылке* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137388

----------


## Паламарчук

Елена, сценарий... ох как ХОРОШ! Все понятно, читать приятно! СПАСИБО Вам за этот труд, за помощь, за поддержку и облегчение жизни при подготовки Новогодних мероприятий. Неиссякаемого Вам вдохновения на всех творческих направлениях! С уважение, Юлия Паламарчук.

----------


## elen-ka20

Юлечка,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за написанный отзыв!!!!!!  Всегда переживаю как воспринимается мой материал! Поэтому очень рада ,что вам понравился сценарий!!!
И вам - много успешно проведенных банкетов,как НГ ,так и традионных!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*ОТЗЫВЫ О КОВБОЙСКОМ СЦЕНАРИИ* 




> Елена, сценарий... ох как ХОРОШ! Все понятно, читать приятно! СПАСИБО Вам за этот труд, за помощь, за поддержку и облегчение жизни при подготовки Новогодних мероприятий. Неиссякаемого Вам вдохновения на всех творческих направлениях! С уважение, Юлия Паламарчук.







> Здравствуйте Елена, и привет всем форумчанам! Хочу сказать буквально всем, что Елена не вероятно широкой души человек А ее профессионализм и творческих подход к делу видны уже с самых первых строк материала Очень многое, Елена, из вашего сценария я приметила для себя и собираюсь воплощать в ближайшие новогодние корпоративы Удачи вам, и смело творите дальше









> Лена, сценарий волшебный! Так как я любитель тематических и стилизованных вечеринок, для меня он просто бесценный! Все продумано и прописано полностью - от встречи гостей до кульминации вечера! Забираю его в свою копилку, буду с удовольствием пользоваться! Теперь я буду вашей постоянной гостьей! СПАСИБО!!!







> Спасибо, большое! Просто прекрасно!!! Очень рада, что получила этот сценарий!!






> А я являюсь счастливой обладательницей этого сценария!!!Ну что сказать???Класс!!!Спасибо,Леночка!!!Продолжай нас радовать такими профессиональными сценариями!!!






> Леночка, огоромное спасибо за сценарий.Приобрела его ещё месяц назад, а всё никак не могла отписаться( не было времени изучить его досканально) Очень интересный, продуманный до мелочей, а "Уползай змеючка" - это просто БОМБА!!! И самое главное-сценарий можно легко переделать на юбилей и даже свадьбу! Творческих вам успехов)))

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Приобрела Ленин elen-ka20 сценарий. Скажу сразу: огромное поле выбора, интересные связки, разноплановые игры.Сценарий достойный и эффектный. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер всем!!! Приобрела от Елен-ки две программы,да ещё и "Запад"!!! Теперь моя душа спокойна,такой классный материал,хватит на много вперёд! Столько интересных моментов,можно подвести под любое мероприятие,только фантазируй!!! Приобретайте,не пожалеете!!! Лена, а тебе большое спасибо!!! ты самая-самая!!! Твори и радуй нас!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Верочка*,я очень рада что не понравился материал !!! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ,что написала отзыв!!! Много -много тебе НГ банкетов и чтоб все прошли на УРА!!!!

*Светик,*ну ты меня не перестаёшь радовать своими словами!!! Очень-очень -очень приятно и БОЛЬШОЕ ТЕБЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Тебе благодарных клиентов,много работы  и здоровьеца крепкого..

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

> Верочка,я очень рада что не понравился материал !!


Лена, а это что за частица НЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Такого не было!!!!!!!!! Мне как раз ПОНРАВИЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( я понимаю, что опечатка, но вдруг другие не поймут)  :Nono: ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,Верочка,что обратила внимание на такой существенный момент)))))
.оЧеПятки - это моя болезнь)))
И это тебе ОРГНОМЕ СПАСИБО за доверие.Ведь ты с моим материалом "встретилась" впервые.Здорово,что "встреча" не разочаровала
p.s.Надеюсь,что твой банке в НГ ночь пройдёт как по маслу.Да и предновогодники не подкачают)))



*ОТЗЫВЫ ПО ГАНГСТЕРСКОМУ СЦЕНАРИЮ* 




> Леночка пишу сюда свой отзыв о программе Чикаго, уже провела все супер, все было интересно и весело народ в восторге. Спасибо большое Вам))))))







> Дорогие мои, этот сценарий просто *БОМБА*!!!   
> Начинаешь только читать ВЭЛКОМ ЗОНУ,как глаза загораются и одна мысль - это супер, народ уже в этой теме, 50 % тематики сделано!!!
> Сам сценарий действительно готов к использованию на 100%, эпоха полностью прочуствована, все тосты прописаны в теме гангстеров - что является огромным плюсом программы!!!
> А юмор... читая моменты про "шестерки" и другие прикольные моменты - тяжело сдержать смех 
> Выход Деда Мороза с подарком  - очень оригинально, позитивно и с классной изюминкой!!! Такого еще не было)))
> А когда дошла до змеючки - ну просто восторг, у меня поющий диджей - тут же помчалась к нему "Учи! Это потрясающе"
> Ну и не могу промолчать про блок "Меткий стрелок", ржунимагу честное слово))) Леночка, какая же ты молодец!!! СПАСИБО тебе огромное!!!Я сидела над сценарием, придумывала тосты, конкурсы...но ТАК написать бы точно не смогла!!!
> Возможно когда-нибудь..., но главное что у меня теперь есть стимул К ЧЕМУ стремится и КАК в результате должна выглядеть тематическая новогодняя вечеринка!!!
> А пока выкладываю фото с наших прошлых гангстерских вечеринок))) А позже и с новых!!!

----------


## аньта

Добрый день, Лена! Отправила деньги на карту .Оооочень жду и волнуюсь. 
спасибо!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо)))) Отправила  материал)) Надеюсь волнения будут приятными))))
С уважением!

----------


## аньта

Леночка!!!!!!!!!спасибо! Я так рада что первый блин НЕ комом (хотя я себя на это настраивала). Изучала до глубокой ночи. ну просто класс.!!!!!!!! Здорово , что  прописаны несколько вариантов для выбора : можно 2 банкета провести. Я и  не расчитывала  на такое удобство . И самое главное КЛАССНОГО материала!    Я теперь ваша фанатка! И подарочный блок - уморный  :Taunt: . Вот в субботу и опробую.
Спасибо вам за ваше творчество!!!

Вопрос - а если приобрести ковбойский - там те же игры или это совершенно другой сценарий?

----------


## elen-ka20

Анечка,СПАСИБО!!!!!  Спасибо за ваши слова)  Я очень рада ,что понравилось! ОЧЕНЬ!!!
Всегда стараюсь по возможности прописывать в нескольких вариантах один и тот же блок,чтобы каждый покупатель  мог найти СВОЙ  ,во всех смыслах , вариант . ,А как иначе?

Ковбойский - совершенно другой ОТ и ДО...Единственное что одинаково - опять же есть разные варианты на разный вкус. Отрывной и весёлый.И на 100% ковбойский! Надумаете- буду рада  помочь)) 

Удачи вам !

P.S. И за этот отзыв тоже спасибо!!




> Леночка !! СПААААА-СИИИИ-БООООО!!!!!!!!! И снова я с благодарностями !!!!!!! 
> Не была уверена, что  тематика мне по плечу (ни когда не работала просто),но после прочтения уже первых строчек поняла , что  волновалась я напрасно!!!!!!!!!!! Доступно,  просто , весело и просто СУПЕР!!!!!!! Уже не терпится  опробовать!!!! Решила сделать блок на ближайшем юбилее. Так что буду использовать материал и после НГ !!!
> СПАСИБО!!!!
> И за сценку (ну в смысле бонус ) ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Хохотали до слёз при чём всей семьёй!!!!!!! Это точно  можно использовать везде! Супер вещь!
> p.s.ваш стиль мне очень подходит, так что теперь я ваша фанатка!

----------


## Фелиция-77

Добрый день, Лена! Я всё решила. Сейчас приобретаю сценарий "Галопом по..", а в феврале планирую записаться на обучение. Еще раз, скажи, как перечислить деньги.

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,буду рада помочь)))) Я уже приехала и в работе!

Перечислить можно или на *ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК   НОВЫЙ!!*

----------


## аньта

Добрый день. хочу купить   этот сценарий.Есть пара вопросов:подходит ли он для НГ ночи в ресторане .И можно ли перечислить на Яндекс кошелёк - ни где не нашла номер  :Meeting: ,так как на Приватовскую карту сейчас у меня перевести не получится,
Спасибо

----------


## elen-ka20

*аньта*, Подойдёт 100%.Я всегда стараюсь писать в универсальном ключе.
Можно перечислить и на Яндекс кошелёк.Просто я меняю его номер,поэтому ещё не усепела  новый в темах  проставить.

----------


## Natasha21

ЛЕНА, здравствуйте!!! Пробежалась по всем вашим ссылкам и темам...слов нет....завидую вашему таланту. Вы для меня просто спасение. На днях подписала договор на новогоднюю ночь в стиле "Кантри" и тут ваш  сценарий. :Laie 29:  Надеюсь, цены прежние- 3000 за всё  (текст, муз. сопровождение).

----------


## elen-ka20

Дорый вечер)Спасибо!!!! 
Да ..цена не изменилась -3000руб +бонус.Он полностью прописан в стиле кантри-и тосты,и игры, и активации , и музыкальное оформлени.Вообщем всё.
Буду рада помочь .

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

*elen-ka20*..Привет вам))) Очень бы хотелось ваш материал приобрести, напишите в личку. (Я ещё войду в 5-ку???)

----------


## аньта

Леночка !! СПААААА-СИИИИ-БООООО!!!!!!!!! И снова я с благодарностями !!!!!!! 
Не была уверена, что  тематика мне по плечу (ни когда не работала просто),но после прочтения уже первых строчек поняла , что  волновалась я напрасно!!!!!!!!!!! Доступно,  просто , весело и просто СУПЕР!!!!!!! Уже не терпится  опробовать!!!! Решила сделать блок на ближайшем юбилее. Так что буду использовать материал и после НГ !!!
СПАСИБО!!!!
И за сценку (ну в смысле бонус ) ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Хохотали до слёз при чём всей семьёй!!!!!!! Это точно  можно использовать везде! Супер вещь!
p.s.ваш стиль мне очень подходит, так что теперь я ваша фанатка!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,вам огромное за доверие и интерес к моему материалу.И отдельное БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо ,  что нашли время написать свой комент.Это очень важно!!!!!




> И за сценку (ну в смысле бонус ) ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!! Хохотали до слёз при чём всей семьёй!!!!!!! Это точно  можно использовать везде! Супер вещь!


Вот также ,как до слёз и всей семьёй хохатали вы,хохочут ВСЕГДА  гости во время этого блока))) Вот ни разу не подвёл,хотя компании совершенно разные!




> ваш стиль мне очень подходит


Это очень важно,потому весь материал,представленный в сокровищнице, отличный,но как говорят " на каждый товар  свой покупатель" .Рада,что у нас с вами пазл сложился)))
Удачи вам и весёлый НГ и всех остальных праздников!

----------


## NatNatali

здравствуйте хочу сценарий я попадаю в 5 и можно ваши реквизиты

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день)))))) буду  рада помочь и до конца ноября бонус каждому покупателю. Та что если до конца месяца, то да

----------


## NatNatali

а можно реквизиты

----------


## elen-ka20

Как вы хотите отправлять? Если Яндекс кошелек , то в предыдущем сообщении. Если переводом , то сброшу данные в личку

----------


## Фелиция-77

Наконец-то, углублённо изучила сценарий "Галопом по..." Так интересно было после вебинаров Лены целиком ознакомиться с какой-нибудь её работой. Могу сказать, сценарий как конфетти: яркий, разноплановый, обширный. Есть лирика и проза, игра слов и стёб, сказки и кричалки и прочее. На 100 процентов уверена, что каждый найдет что-то для себя. Конечно, я буду переделывать какие-то моменты под себя, у меня другой стиль. Но могу всех уверить, что есть чему восхититься, научиться и воспользоваться. Мне сразу понравилась индийская сказка (продумано всё и в точку), а также ковбойская подвязка к проводам старого года (обожаю именно такую игру слов: с  улыбкой, незатянутую и понятную всем). Словом, всё в сценарии.
Спасибо, Лена за творчество!

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,спасибо,что нашла время отписаться о  своих впечатлениях посдле изучения сценария)) Обязательно всё,даже если на 100% подходит,нужно пропускать через себя.Тогда это будет "твой" вариант от и до!!!
Спасибо тебе за интерес и за доверие))) Отличных тебе НГ банкетов: лёгких и драйвовых)))

----------


## Елена Крымская

Девочки!!! РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!!
Сценарий, конечно, шикарный!!!!
Материала оооочень много, каждая страна представлена чётко, ярко, динамично! 
Великолепное хорошо продуманное музыкальное оформление!!!!!
Легкие тосты, легкие подводки - ну то, что надо для праздника!!!!!
Еще раз повторюсь РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!!!
Спасибо, Ленусь, за твой труд и твою светлую голову!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## elen-ka20

Леночка,это тебе СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ !!!  Рада , что тебе он тебе понравился) Успешных тебе банктеов с ним)

----------


## NatNatali

Леночка спасибо за сценарий, он просто супер весело лаконично, здорово бери и работай!!!!))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо вам за доверие у материалу и особенно то,чт нашли время написать за отзывы-бесценно каждое слово!!! 
Успешных вам НГ банкетов !!!!

----------


## Alex6767

Елен-ка, я буду проводить Новый год в ресторане китайских и японских блюд.Подскажите подойдёт ли ваш сценарий? И есть ли что-нибудь на блок Деда Мороза и Снегурочки?Жду ответа, Елен-ка то же.

----------


## elen-ka20

Описание в первом посте .Если честно ни чего пока не изменилось, Единственное ,что можно поменять страны.
Из нужных вам есть Япония.
Дед Мороз -блок прописан в сценарии ( а как без него).Но отдельным я его выводить не планирую.

----------


## NatNatali

Леночка пишу сюда свой отзыв о программе Чикаго, уже провела все супер, все было интересно и весело народ в восторге. Спасибо большое Вам))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Поздравляю с дебютом темы!!! Очень рада, что все остались в восторге!!! Вы -молодец!! БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОТРАЧЕННОЕ ВРЕМЯ НА ОТЗЫВ!
Пусть  все последующие банкеты буду ещё успешнее этого! 

P.S. Может прозвучит не скромно , но я не сомневаюсь, что этот сценарий НЕ ПОДВЕДЁТ НИ КОГДА!!! Отработала с ним не раз и не было ни единого случая провала. , Это не премьера , а проверенный временем , на всевозможных компаниях , универсальный вариант .Работала с ним в обычном  коллективе , и с ВИПами  , и на 95% женский коллектив - всегда на УРА!!!! .

----------


## Анолир

Здравствуйте Елена, и привет всем форумчанам! Хочу сказать буквально всем, что Елена не вероятно широкой души человек :Yes4:  :flower:  А ее профессионализм и творческих подход к делу видны уже с самых первых строк материала :Ok:  Очень многое, Елена, из вашего сценария я приметила для себя и собираюсь воплощать в ближайшие новогодние корпоративы :Grin:  Удачи вам, и смело творите дальше :Aga:  :br:

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо вам БОШЛЬШОЕ за отзыв!!!! Ценно каждое слово!!! И вам  много свежих идей ,блестящего их воплащнения и всегда успешно проведенных банкетов!!!!

----------


## Свестулька

Дорогие мои, этот сценарий просто *БОМБА*!!!    :Vishenka 36: 
Начинаешь только читать ВЭЛКОМ ЗОНУ,как глаза загораются и одна мысль - это супер, народ уже в этой теме, 50 % тематики сделано!!!
Сам сценарий действительно готов к использованию на 100%, эпоха полностью прочуствована, все тосты прописаны в теме гангстеров - что является огромным плюсом программы!!!
А юмор... читая моменты про "шестерки" и другие прикольные моменты - тяжело сдержать смех  :Sarcastic: 
Выход Деда Мороза с подарком  :Hyron 02:  - очень оригинально, позитивно и с классной изюминкой!!! Такого еще не было)))
А когда дошла до змеючки - ну просто восторг, у меня поющий диджей - тут же помчалась к нему "Учи! Это потрясающе"
Ну и не могу промолчать про блок "Меткий стрелок", ржунимагу честное слово))) Леночка, какая же ты молодец!!! СПАСИБО тебе огромное!!!Я сидела над сценарием, придумывала тосты, конкурсы...но ТАК написать бы точно не смогла!!!
Возможно когда-нибудь..., но главное что у меня теперь есть стимул К ЧЕМУ стремится и КАК в результате должна выглядеть тематическая новогодняя вечеринка!!!
А пока выкладываю фото с наших прошлых гангстерских вечеринок))) А позже и с новых!!!  :Laie 34:

----------


## elen-ka20

Светочка,СПАСИБООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Tender:   Я несказанно рада,что тебе всё понравилось....Желаю чтоб и твои гости оценили твою работу также,как ты мою...
Успешных тебе НГ банкетов.И много-много-много работы  и  благодарных заказчиков!!!

----------


## lenet71

Добрый вечер, скинула деньги на яндекс хочется попробовать "УПОЛЗАЙ ЗМЕ-ЮЧКА!" - весёлые проводы года (застольная оооочень драйвовая активация,состоящаяя из 2-х частей) -10 минут как для года лошади,так и универсальный для любого Нового года. Мой адрес lenet71@gmail.com С уважением,Елена.

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!! Получила) Отправила)))

----------


## Perepelka

Лена, сценарий волшебный!  :Ok: Так как я любитель тематических и стилизованных вечеринок, для меня он просто бесценный! Все продумано и прописано полностью - от встречи гостей до кульминации вечера! :Aga:  Забираю его в свою копилку, буду с удовольствием пользоваться! Теперь я буду вашей постоянной гостьей! СПАСИБО!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## lamod

Елена, здравствуйте! В этом году меня попросили придумать "чикаго", как вариант неких квестов, что то типо пазла который нужно собрать, и тот игрок который дойдет в конце банкета до конца получит банк. Можете подробнее рассказать о своем сценарии подойдет ли он мне?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Ну кочнено же у меня НЕ квест,потому как это вообще формат не особо раскрученный, а для стиля Чикаго да ещё и для НГ   вообще большая редкость. Мой сценарий  -  это сценарий стилизованный ОТ и ДО на 100% (стилистика речи,конкурсная программа,форма подводок к тостам и сами тосты ).Минимум реквизита- акссесуары кое где
Вот примеры -  какая в итоге поучится картинка. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4568806

Если бы готовила квест на эту тему,то сделала бы так:  состоялось ограбление века.Украден миллион.Награбленное спрятано и тот ,кто его найдёт и станет его "хозяином".Если же командное,то ограбали (одна команда) и пытаются весь банкет уйти от копов(вторая) .И "поиски" - это игровая и конкурсная программа. Как застольные блоки так и подвижные на танцполе.Вообщем всё просто на самом деле.

вот примерны вариант моего сценария,хоть это и свадьба

----------


## elen-ka20

Огромное СПАСИБО!!!!! Очень рада,что понравился сценарий.Особенно приятно !!!!! и важно !!!!!!  это слышать от ведущего,который имеет опыт работы с стилизованным итематическим форматов.
Успешных вам Новогодников и удачи в наступающем году всегда и вовсём!!!!!

----------


## Татьяна - Сумы

Добрый вечер, Елена! очень хочу приобрести несколько фишек  у вас. Единственное посоветуйте. что мне больше подойдет. Я запланировала вечеринки в стиле Джеймс Бонд и 2-я тема путишествие. Если честно у вас так многоматериала, что я даже растерялась:) Мой тел. 066 701 41 38

----------


## elen-ka20

*Акция!!!!!!!!При покупке этого сценария любой другой тематический сценарий в стиле Путешествия с 50% скидкой.-2500.*


 -Свадебное путешествие в стиле авиапутешествия "НА КРЫЛЬЯХ ЛЮБВИ" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137380

 -"ОТ ВИНТА " - авиа юбилей, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137437


*Акция действует до 20 декабря!!!*

----------


## lamod

Спасибо за ответ! идея с двумя командами - копами и грабителями очень понравилась. Я тоже кручусь вокруг ограбления банка.

----------


## elen-ka20

Ну квест по другому ни как: мало просто искать,желаетльно добавить ещё и соревновательную основу.И вот на фоне такой завязки -игровые блоки и в достаточном кол-ве.

----------


## Татьяна - Сумы

Хочу сказать спасибо Елене, за отличный материал новогодний "Галопом.." Первый раз я приобрела сценарий, а не делала сама. Советую всем! Особенно новичкам и не только! Вы  получите сумасшедший материал, полный текста (подводок), музыкальным оформлением конкурсов - правильно сформированный по всем параметрам. Еще я посоветовала Елене включить сценарный план  - он очень пригодиться и для ведущей и для музыканта.  И самое главное много фишек (конкурсов), можно использовать на любом празднике :) 
Спасибо труженице за щедрость, ведь не каждый может поделится своими наработками и своим опытоп.   
Я очень довольна находкой- теперь вы моя палочка выручалочка:)

----------


## elen-ka20

Танечка,спасибо за написанное!!! Спасибо, что нашла время оставить свои коментарии!!!
Успешных тебе праздников и  всех благ в настпающем году!!!

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Спасибо, большое! Просто прекрасно!!! Очень рада, что получила этот сценарий!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

А я являюсь счастливой обладательницей этого сценария!!!Ну что сказать???Класс!!!Спасибо,Леночка!!!Продолжай нас радовать такими профессиональными сценариями!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Ксения,Катюша,спасибо вам за рецензию.Мне очень важно ваше мнение!!!! СПАСИБО!
Успешных праздников и удачи в  новом году!!

----------


## елена321

Леночка, огоромное спасибо за сценарий.Приобрела его ещё месяц назад, а всё никак не могла отписаться( не было времени изучить его досканально) Очень интересный, продуманный до мелочей, а "Уползай змеючка" - это просто БОМБА!!! И самое главное-сценарий можно легко переделать на юбилей и даже свадьбу! Творческих вам успехов)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Спсибище вам!!!!! за потаченное время на комент и за всё написанное!Рада,что не разочаровал материал!



> "Уползай змеючка" - это просто БОМБА!!!


Вот сегодня её и  опробую на новогоднике!.Думаю будет драйвово и заведёт всех с полоборота!!!
Удачи вам в наступающем году! 
И успешно прощедших  НГ банкетов !!!!

----------


## Егения Каменская

Здравствуйте, Елена! Скажите, пожалуйста, много ли надо реквизита для программы?

----------


## elen-ka20

добрый день) Ориентирован сценарий на тех,кто работает без костюмирования и переодевания гостей... Стандартное наполнение: игровые и танцевально- игровые  блоки.Реквизит  как для обычной программы - акссесуары и  по мелочи,(в смысле шить ни чего не нужно) .В некоторых блоках я даю вариант как можно сделать образ для блока с элементами костюма. ,если вы захотите(или если вы работает )  с  театрализацией.

----------


## Elen777

Лена, а если у меня 3 часа банкет и только женщины, сценарий подойдёт. И какой нужен реквизит для всех конкурсов?

----------


## elen-ka20

Этот сценарий на большее количество часов, а значит 3 часа подойдёт ещё и останется.Если мужчин нет вообще,то все игры не подойдут.Так как для проведения некоторых блоков  программы нужны хотя бы  3-4- мужчин..Но так у меня преобрела одна ведущая этот сценарий на такую компанию ,то пару блоков я ей подправила под женский коллектив.То есть я их вам могу добавить в случаи если вы надумете его взять

А вообще этот сценарий вы без проблем сможете использовать не только в этом году ,но все последующие годы.

----------


## Елена Крымская

Сценарий классный!!! Вчера обкотала - ушел на УРРРРА!!!!
Причем обкатывала в чистом женском коллективе!

*Elen777*, Лена права как всегда! Материала очень много и по сути там, где должны участвовать мужики - просто эти игры убираете, с учетом ваших 3-х часов банкета. 
А если же полноценный банкет, то адаптированные под женскую компанию очень даже хорошо идут.
Хотя у меня времени на все далеко не хватило. Так что в Ленином сценарии есть где разгуляться!!! 

А вообще лично я рекомендую вам этот сценарий еще потому, что любой из этих блоков можно вставить в классическую свадьбу - и поверьте идет на УРА!!! (соответственно подкорректировав, убрав НГ тематику).

----------


## Монечка

Всем привет! Елена скажите, а какие на данный момент есть скидки? и что за блок в подарок?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Леночка!!!* Огромное спасибо за то,что отписалась.Я очень рада что всё прошло как и предполагалось!!Пусть и последующие банкеты пройдут также успешно  !!!
p.s. тоже   обкатала его уже на двух банкетах !!Всё прошло отлично,слава Богу!!!  :Smile3: 

*Монечка,* добрый день) 
Стоимость сценарий -3000 руб.
В качестве бонуса -новый ,но уже обкатанный не раз , игровой блок,"Отпустите себя на танцы"  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138014,

----------


## Монечка

дорогая *elen-ka20*, напишите как это всё заполучить :Smile3:

----------


## elen-ka20

Смотрите детали в ЛС.
Спасибо за инетрес к материалу) Бду рада помочь) 
С уважением)

----------


## Майма

Елена, здравствуйте я тоже хочу приобрести этот сценарий

----------


## Майма

будьте добры, напишите подробно как это сделать?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Майма*,Добрый день) Все подробности смотрите в ЛС.Буду рада быть полезной)
С уважением)

----------


## Майма

Елена, я новичок, поэтому может быть вам мои вопросы покажутся глупыми) Для покупки мне необходимо перечислить деньги  на реквизиты которые указана у меня в ЛК? затем сообщить об этом вам, правильно? каким образом это сделать? и как мне можно задать ва несколько вопросов?

----------


## elen-ka20

Удобнее всего обсудить вопросы либо ЛС на форуме,
либо по средствам эл.почты (вот вам адрес  почты- все вопросы можете прямо сейчас написать-я сейчас в инете  и сразу же отвечу.. elennor20@bk.ru) 
либо поскайпу списаться Skype elen-ka_20

По оплате- вы перечисляете и если переводом, то мне нужен только цифровой код ,по которому я могу его получит.Его вы и отправляете.
Ну а по Яндексу- сообщение,что вы перечислили.

----------


## elen-ka20

Копирую отзыв:  как "показал"  себя материал на  практике



> Сценарий классный!!! Вчера обкотала - ушел на УРРРРА!!!!
> Причем обкатывала в чистом женском коллективе!
> 
> Elen777, Лена права как всегда! Материала очень много и по сути там, где должны участвовать мужики - просто эти игры убираете, с учетом ваших 3-х часов банкета. 
> А если же полноценный банкет, то адаптированные под женскую компанию очень даже хорошо идут.
> Хотя у меня времени на все далеко не хватило. Так что в Ленином сценарии есть где разгуляться!!! 
> 
> А вообще лично я рекомендую вам этот сценарий еще потому, что любой из этих блоков можно вставить в классическую свадьбу - и поверьте идет на УРА!!! (соответственно подкорректировав, убрав НГ тематику).


Спасибо,Леночка)) Пусть и все остальные НГ корпоративы будут такими же успешными)))

И от себя добавлю,что тоже уже его опробовала в работе ! Осталась довольна , а главное довольными остались гости.)))

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!АКЦИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Всем,кто пробретает сценарий "ГАЛОПОМ ПО.."   блок "Отпустите себя на танцы" (сентябрь 2013 года) в подарок...и это ещё не всё*  :Grin: 

Описание бонусного блока http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138014

----------


## Монечка

ООООООООООчень классный сценарий!!!!! рекомендую всем! Всё грамотно, интересно, а главное ново!
Молодец! У меня просто нет слов! Покупая, не думайте, не ошибётесь точно!
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## elen-ka20

Огромное спасибо вам за оставленный отзыв и самое главное за доверие!!!Не сказанно рада,что его оправдала  и сценарий не разочаровал !
Спасибо ,что оценили мой труд так высоко!
Успешных вам банкетов.!
УДАЧИ И КРЕПКОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ В НАСТУПАЮЩЕМ ГОДУ!!!

----------


## Елена Крымская

*elen-ka20*, 

Вставляю отзыв клиентки, после твоего "ГАЛОПОМ"

"Леночка! огромное человеческое спасибо, за незабываемый вечер :))) Я была на трех корпоративах . Это не забываемо. Ты как всегда умничка!!!
Очень весело , креативно.. ЧТО скажешь, у тебя ТАЛАНТ !!! УПОЛЗАЙ ЗМЕЮЧКА пою до сих пор :)) "

Таки вот  :Taunt:  У меня твой талант!!  :Grin:

----------


## elen-ka20

Ой,...ну что ты!!!!!! Это я тебя , Леночка, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ с таким отзывом ! Потому что эти благодарности  только для тебя ...Это твоя  заслуга на 1000%.Потому как даже самый шикарный сценарий  в неумелых руках -пшик ...Так что МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!! Так держать ВСЕГДА!!!!
P.S. спасибо что поделилась  и отписалась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Монечка

Елена, ещё раз огромное спасибо! Работаю по сценарию всё класс! одно только, всего столько много,что до конца  ни разу не успела пройти. было 2 мер-ия все личности известные (наши местные), кто спеть хочет, кто слово сказать,  много своего намудрёного, но ещё 5 дней работы думаю всё впереди.

----------


## Монечка

спасбо за твой труд!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо за добрые слова!!!!! Рада что на практике тоже не подвёл,




> одно только, всего столько много,что до конца  ни разу не успела пройти


Я всегда так и пишу , чтоб был выбор: компании разные,да и ведущие тоже.А с учётом что вы преобретаете сценарий вслепую , стараюсь чтобы все нашли "своё" и он не пылился на полке, а "работал".Вот потому его весь сделать на одном банкете ннвозможно.Зато запроста можно идти на повторную компанию - оставшиеся блоки как раз и пригодятся.

пусть и остальные банкеты будут успешными!!!
И удачи вам в наступающем гду ВСЕГДА И ВО ВСЁМ!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Леночка, сценарий - мечта! Все продумано до мелочей! Спасибо преогромное!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за отзывы!!!!!! так приятно прочесть такие слова..так важно занать, ,что понравился  материал!!!! 
Весёлого Нового года и исполнения всех самых заветных желаний в наступающем году..Счастья и удачи...Радости и веселья!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Это отзыв о сценарии уже опробованном в работе!Спасибо ,Верочка,что нашла минутку  для этого )




> Леночка, с новым Годом. Спасибо за сценарий. Очень помог. Отвела 5 корпоративов. С уважением Вера

----------


## elen-ka20

> Елена))))) здравствуйте! С новым годом, с новым счастьем!Вот и закончились новогодние рабочие дни.Можно выдохнуть ))) Делюсь с вами эмоциями от сценария)Большое вам спасибо, все просто отлично) Особо мне понравилось, большое количество  разговорного материала, так я как раз в этом не сильна.Честно признаюсь, использовала пока еще не все, так сами понимаете-все игры нужно пропустить через себя. ПРосто на ура прошли ковбои, я их полюбила сразу)))) ; замечательно провожали мы змеючку, а сказку я немного переделала и запишу ее аудиовариантом, типо всем известной сказочки про коня)))Благодаря вам,  и вашему материалу, у меня появилось множество идей))) Еще раз благодарю вас)!!!!!!!СПАСИБО!


спасибо,что написали свою рецензию.!!!!!!!!!!!

Спасибо всем,кто преобрел и испоьзовал материал в совей работе)

ПОздравляю всех с аступившим Новы Годом!!! Всем удача и добра!!!!

----------


## semdyanova

добрый день!скажите пожалуйста можно ли в этом году использовать этот сценарий на год козы?подойдет ли он?или будет новый сценарий и можно будет его приобрести?с уважением Юлия.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день,Юля) 
Не совсем поняла какой именно сценарий-Если "Галопом по..",то можно .Это стиль путешествия по странам.Он писался как универсальный .А  теперь он  с коррекцией с учётом года козы(подводки,проводы года, кричалки и т.д.)
Скоро будет готов  сценарий для  2015 года- универсальный с блоками под год козы. 


Уже есть готовы:

1."Секреты КОЗАностра "- в стиле Америка 30 - х
 2."2014 церемония вручении премии Оскар" - киношный с игровыми моментами под козу
3.Путешествие по странам - универсальный ,с элементами к году Козы.
4.Пиратский аля квест "Йо -хо- хо и бутылка рома"


И можно заказать любой другой тематический НГ сценарий.

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

я уже  заказала)))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Пишу))) уже скоро )))

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Пишу))) уже скоро )))


Леночка, меня от предвкушения аж потряхивает))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

))))))))))))))))) надеюсь такое чувство останется и после прочтения))))))

----------


## шевчук Наталья

Добрый день Елена, скажите пожалуйста можно ли приобрести новогодний блок караоке для проектора отдельно от сценария так как свой практически готов.

----------


## Konstanzia

> *"ГАЛОПОМ ПО...." - ВЕСЁЛЫЙ "ПОЛНОМЕТРАЖНЫЙ"  СЦЕНАРИЙ РАСЧИТАННЫЙ Не меньше чем на  6 ЧАСОВ (4 ЗАСТОЛЬЯ + 3 ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ БЛОКОВ).
> Одним словом бери и хоть завтра иди и работай...* 
> 
> 
> Этот сценарий будет вам служить верой и правдой не только в НГ ночь  или предновогодний корпоратив 
> Не один год вы сможете использовать его и  как новогодний , и как свадебный , и юбилейный. Путём лёгкой   корректировки "новогодний" превращается...превращается "новогодний" в ...... универсальный ..
> Много игр, активаций,веселья и юмора.
> 
> 
> ...




Девочьки я преобрела себе сценарий Нового Года 2015 !!! Сценарий класный !! Лена Спасибо вам большое за ваши Идеи и труды, сколько я себе бессонных ночей сэкономила !!!

----------


## elen-ka20

> Девочьки я преобрела себе сценарий Нового Года 2015 !!! Сценарий класный !! Лена Спасибо вам большое за ваши Идеи и труды, сколько я себе бессонных ночей сэкономила !!!


 Большое вам СПАСИБО за доверие  и за ваш отзыв !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Успешных вам праздников и всего наилучшего в 2015 году.Да и в этом чтоб всё было ВАУ!
зы. На счёт "бессонных ночей" - это точно : пока выносишь,пока выродишь, а потом пока ещё и выпишешь )))

----------


## svetalutik

> Анечка,СПАСИБО!!!!!  Спасибо за ваши слова)  Я очень рада ,что понравилось! ОЧЕНЬ!!!
> Всегда стараюсь по возможности прописывать в нескольких вариантах один и тот же блок,чтобы каждый покупатель  мог найти СВОЙ  ,во всех смыслах , вариант . ,А как иначе?
> 
> Ковбойский - совершенно другой ОТ и ДО...Единственное что одинаково - опять же есть разные варианты на разный вкус. Отрывной и весёлый.И на 100% ковбойский! Надумаете- буду рада  помочь)) 
> 
> Удачи вам !
> 
> P.S. И за этот отзыв тоже спасибо!!


Елена здравствуйте мы хотели бы для небольшой компании на новый год сделать вечеринку в стиле стеляг,я еще не совсем освоилась в форуме где можно найти пару игр для детей и взрослых в стиле стеляг?Подойдет ли сказка какая нибудь у нас 6 взрослых и 6 детей?Посоветуйте что нибудь пожалуйста.!!

----------


## elen-ka20

В электронной версии "Стиляг" нет,так как ни кто не спрашивал.Поэтому нужно писать.Если отдельный блок - написать возможно,целый сценарий- вряд ли успею до НГ. Так что если надумаете отдельный блок - задайте параметры и всё обсудим)
зы. На форуме есть вот такая темка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129516   .Посмотрите.Может найдёте нужное в ней

----------


## svetalutik

spasibo sa otvet.

----------


## IrinaF

Лена, здравствуйте. Как можно приобрести сценарии на 2015 год козы. Если я правильно поняла, уже есть готовые варианты. Сценарии приобретаются по отдельности или это пакет сценариев по теме и какова стоимость? Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Вот по ссылке описание на сценарии для встречи 2015 года

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138887

----------


## IrinaF

Елена, спасибо за интересный, подробный сценарий "КОЗЫрно жить не запретишь"!!!  :Ok: Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,Ира))))Я тоже буду рада продолжить наше общение в любом варианте)))
Всех вам благ)

----------


## saksonita

Елена,  здравствуйте! хотелось бы узнать цену сценария " галопом по..." на данный момент)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Зависит от того,в каком варианите он вам нужен.Если в том варианте,которые есть (для встречи 2014 года ЛОШАДИ),то это одна цена.А если тематический НГ сценарий в стиле путешествие- это другое.Уточните,плиз

----------

